# Electric Pourover Kettle



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm not sure if this has been mentioned or discussed. The Bonavita Variable Temperature Gooseneck Kettle















I know you can already get temperature control kettles but this one seems like they made an effort to make it accuaret and designed with pourover coffee in mind. The fact it will hold the temp is nice.

I wonder if it will ever hit our shores and how much it will be.

Jason


----------



## pendragoncs (Feb 14, 2011)

I suppose this could or also been put under the Brewed section....mods feel free to move if required.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

It would be very tempting if they made a uk version. Shame that with electric goods you can't just import them.


----------



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

Could you use a step down converter? I saw this too and it has a timer feature too when you lift the kettle off the base!


----------



## w1lldabeast (Dec 7, 2012)

Just dug up this thread. When I found this kettle online only available in the US I emailed them and was informed that it was going to hit the UK market at the end of 2012 or the beginning of 2013.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

That's good news if it's still on track!

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

$90 in the US for the 1.0l/1000W version which probably means we'll have to pay about the same in pounds due to the usual shafting we get this side of the pond.

http://www.amazon.com/Bonavita-Variable-Temperature-Electric-Gooseneck/dp/B005YR0F40

Does look a very decent bit of kit!!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I really hope they put a decent element in there for the UK version. 2kw would be ok but 3kw would be a lot better.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 19, 2011)

It's coming soon!! I wasn't far wrong with the price unfortunately:

http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/bonavita-1-0l-gooseneck-variable-temperature-electric-kettle/p1134


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Ooh that looks good,think I could be up for one if them


----------

